# Iverson Officially Traded???



## synfull (Feb 11, 2004)

*Breaking News: Iverson Officially Traded*

ESPN.com is reporting Allen Iverson and Eric Snow have been traded to the Houston Rockets for Steve Francis, Kelvin Cato, and 2 future 1st rounders. Wow. Unbelievable.
ESPN


----------



## s00pers0nics (May 24, 2003)

go away


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

good job.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> File not found


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I think this thread should be deleted.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Iverson Officially Traded*



> Originally posted by <b>synfull</b>!
> ESPN.com is reporting Allen Iverson and Eric Snow have been traded to the Houston Rockets for Steve Francis, Kelvin Cato, and 2 future 1st rounders. Wow. Unbelievable.
> ESPN



Unneccessary, No more fake postings.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Mods, if this isn't already against the terms of use it should be NOW! Change it. Ban this crap so posters who post it in the future can be banned.


----------

